# Costa, pralines & cream



## sandykt (Dec 3, 2009)

As Christmas is almost here, its time for the coffee chains to get us in the festive mood. I am a great lover of Costa's praline & cream coffee (without the cream - I don't, I'm odd, what can I say!!). I was wondering, does any one know which syrup Costa use and whether they can be purchased for use at home?

Any information would be helpful. Thanks


----------



## SlowRoast (Sep 24, 2010)

I work full time at Costa now, so here's where I come to the rescue







It's literally just Monin's "Praline" syrup, brand standard 2/3/4 pumps.


----------



## SlowRoast (Sep 24, 2010)

Oh, and yes you should be able to purchase the full bottle of syrup in-store, we sell them. 34 shots for £11.90


----------



## mike 100 (Jul 15, 2010)

Lakeland sell Christmas gift boxes of several small bottles of monin syrups, can't give a price as thier site is down at the moment but worth a look when its up and running again


----------



## sandykt (Dec 3, 2009)

SlowRoast - thank you for your reply. I shall be visiting my local Costa asking if I can purchase a bottle although I am wondering if it might be cheaper online?

Mike 100 - thanks, I am doing some Christmas shopping at the weekend and so I will pay a visit to Lakeland.


----------



## rosco29 (Jun 6, 2011)

Sandy, I think you will get it cheaper online as I like costas gingerbread latte. Cream supplies sell it (made by monin) for 6.99 I think they also sell different sizes and brands. Check them out at http://www.creamsupplies.co.uk


----------



## SlowRoast (Sep 24, 2010)

You're welcome







It will be cheaper online. I work in a Franchise Costa and I've heard we're the cheapest for syrup, but assuming they sell it to you at the same 34 shots for 35p each you'll pay £11.90


----------



## sandykt (Dec 3, 2009)

James, just thought I would update you. When I went into my local Costa before Christmas to buy a bottle I was told "sorry, we don't sell bottles of syrup - only the gift selection". Thanks to you, I said "Well, I've spoken to your Head Office and they say you will sell me 34 shots at 35p each and I'll take in a litre bottle please". That stumped them. To be fair, I am a very good customer.

I could order 4 bottles on line and it would be far cheaper but that is a lot of syrup to get through!!


----------



## SlowRoast (Sep 24, 2010)

Glad to be of help.







I don't see why it should be a problem for them to not sell the bottles like that. It's just a normal day to day thing for us.

Like you say, it is a lot of syrup. I have a bottle of hazelnut for those odd moments, had it for about three weeks and haven't even dented it! Shame you don't live near by. We could abuse my staff discount and get as much out of Costa as we can muahahaha...


----------



## chequ3r (Feb 5, 2012)

sandykt said:


> James, just thought I would update you. When I went into my local Costa before Christmas to buy a bottle I was told "sorry, we don't sell bottles of syrup - only the gift selection". Thanks to you, I said "Well, I've spoken to your Head Office and they say you will sell me 34 shots at 35p each and I'll take in a litre bottle please". That stumped them. To be fair, I am a very good customer.
> 
> I could order 4 bottles on line and it would be far cheaper but that is a lot of syrup to get through!!


If you did try to buy a bottle of syrup again, try telling them that you've been told you can buy 1 litre for £10.50 (30 shots). It's what we sell ours for in our store (and have done for quite a while)









I think the only time they wouldn't sell any to you would be if they're running low on the one you're after - they should explain this to you though


----------



## SlowRoast (Sep 24, 2010)

Ooh, another Costa barista! Hi


----------

